# Tyres



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have just thrown off a complete set of Michelin X camping tyres as the side walls were cracked and they have been used for 2 years and then stood for a year and then used again for another year. The tread depth was very good but I was worried about the side wall cracks.
I had Michelin Camping tyres on my last m/h and these were replaced on age and side wall cracks, and not tread depth. I think they may be prone to side wall cracking :x 
I have had the very new Michelin Agilis (new type) fitted and it was very noticable how much a better ride they gave with the same tyre pressures. Also they were noticably much quieter, in fact this was the first thing I noticed!
They even have the S & M markings for snow & mud. I understand that this is for slight snow or mud use and not severe.
There is a write up in the MMM about them and they are every bit as good if not better than stated.
They are supposed to give a better mpg so lets hope so as only time will tell.
Very happy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello Grath,

Good move replacing those tyres.

The new Michelins are very expensive mind, Pirreli and Continental also manufacture camper tyres. I think Michelins are the only one rated M+S and yes you are correct, they are only for interim lowland use and not for Alpine regions where you should fit true winters.

Do you mind me asking the price you paid and where fitted?

Trev.


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

Like Grath, I replaced the Michelin Camper tyres on my Hymer because of cracked sidewalls a couple of months ago. I too fitted the Agilis Camper tyres and would agree they're far superior to what I had before. I went to a local independent tyre seller and paid £500 for all 4 tyres fitted and balanced. Although a few moths flew out of my wallet, I thought that was a pretty reasonable deal as other quotes were £15-£25 more per tyre.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

teemyob said:


> Hello Grath,
> 
> Good move replacing those tyres.
> 
> ...


Hi, I paid £128 per tyre making a total of £512 at Billy Wizz in Stoke.
I could possibly get them cheaper from a tyre wholesaler like Kwickfit, but my tyres are the latest, direct from Michelin this week with the month of manufacture 06. Could not be newer and also Billy Wizz fit them properly and use Torque wrench for the final stage of tightening nuts.
I am very happy , but my wallet is not

Edit
rickndog, you got a good deal, hope you are happy with them


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

Grath,
I'm well happy with them and the fitters (Gerts in Retford). Your price paid wasn't far off from mine and given the quotes I'd had from elsewhere, I'd say you've done nearly as well as me. 
I've done about 400 miles since they were fitted and they coped well on some pretty rough roads and a muddy field. Haven't had chance to notice any improvement in m.p.g. as my van's now in dock with a burnt out Electroblock. I think another shock to my wallet is on the cards!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

rickndog said:


> Grath,
> I'm well happy with them and the fitters (Gerts in Retford). Your price paid wasn't far off from mine and given the quotes I'd had from elsewhere, I'd say you've done nearly as well as me.
> I've done about 400 miles since they were fitted and they coped well on some pretty rough roads and a muddy field. Haven't had chance to notice any improvement in m.p.g. as my van's now in dock with a burnt out Electroblock. I think another shock to my wallet is on the cards!


Thanks rickndog.
I will be checking the mpg when I go on Holiday to France in a few weeks.
Hope you sort out the zig box


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Michelins*

Hello,

Well they don't do them in the size I was looking at which is 205/70/15. They do the Normal Agilis and have been quoted £97 Each Fittted. we need 6 or maybe 7.

I have seen some Bridgestones for £67 each fitted so will probably go with them. We will be keeping a second set of winters.

Trev.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

I have used the agilis but have found them pretty poor on grass and useless on snow even if they do have the M+S. I now swear by these, leave em on all year.

Nokian WR C 
http://www.nokiantyres.com/tyre?id=10360797&group=3.01&name=Nokian+WR+C+Van
or
http://www.nokiantyres.com/tyre?id=10360798&group=3.01&name=Nokian+WR+C+Cargo

load ratings go up to about 110 i think and i paid about 80 quid from mytyres


----------



## 110631 (Mar 16, 2008)

Grath said:


> I have just thrown off a complete set of Michelin X camping tyres as the side walls were cracked and they have been used for 2 years and then stood for a year and then used again for another year. The tread depth was very good but I was worried about the side wall cracks.
> I had Michelin Camping tyres on my last m/h and these were replaced on age and side wall cracks, and not tread depth. I think they may be prone to side wall cracking :x
> I have had the very new Michelin Agilis (new type) fitted and it was very noticable how much a better ride they gave with the same tyre pressures. Also they were noticably much quieter, in fact this was the first thing I noticed!
> They even have the S & M markings for snow & mud. I understand that this is for slight snow or mud use and not severe.
> ...


i have just done the same Grath. had about nine + mil tread on all my tyres and noticed the ride was not to my liking and getting a bit of a hard ride.
although with all that tread having only done 9K miles but knowing them to be over six years old , a closer inspection found hairline cracks at the tread area and the tyres were hard to the touch ,
Now with all four replaced the ride and handling is superb . 
It was the comments from members about tyres that made me more aware so good on you guys.
jonb


----------



## 111948 (May 6, 2008)

Whilst on the tyre subject,

I have a 1998 Ducato base, it suffered from bad rattles and vibration at around 60 mph. I had the wheels balanced and it made a huge difference but there is still some annoying vibration at around 65 mph.

I would imagine the tyres are very old (but not worn) as the previous owner was obviously "tight". 

Does anyone have any views on wether the tyres could be the issue ?

Regards

Wayne


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

vegnomeat said:


> Whilst on the tyre subject,
> 
> I have a 1998 Ducato base, it suffered from bad rattles and vibration at around 60 mph. I had the wheels balanced and it made a huge difference but there is still some annoying vibration at around 65 mph.
> 
> ...


Tyres should be changed when 5 years old.
You will probably find that if these are the original tyres and your m/h is a 1998 model, the tyres may even be up to 2 years older.
They all have a date mark on them somewhere.
I would recommend that you change them.


----------

